# Yet another 'what should i do?' thread?



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 25, 2004)

Currently rocking a Roamio Plus from 2013 or so. I am still on cable, probably going to stay there. We also have 3 minis which at this point only work for live TV and recordings. The mini apps are worthlessly slow, and only work at all after a reboot. Everything is wired with ethernet. For netflix, amazon video, etc...we use the Samsung's apps. They are fast and reliable. 
Wife getting itchy for something new. The box still works, but seems to be slowing down. Sometimes there is annoying as hell lag between commands and response. I Still loyal to xfinity and tivo (30 sec skip and fast mode are essential), so, thinking Edge, especially with latest lower prices. 
I assume I will also need to replace minis with Luxes at $200/ea. Ouch. 
So...hold out a bit longer and see if the lower prices are a harbinger of a new product (or discontinuation), or is there another option I am missing?


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

I think that you covered pretty much every angle possible :blush:… some of the new sales are really tempting and I love my TiVo but in the back of my mind I’m always thinking of how much longer tivo will be around or relevant. I currently have a Roamio and a Bolt and three Minis and I am hooked up with cable and I am happy with this right now. I have always updated when new models came around but I think that it may be wise to wait this out a little longer and see where TiVo is heading. … Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

Did you receive the promo email from TiVo about the Edge? If so, you can buy the Edge on Amazon for $188 and ask TiVo to price match the annual service for $99/year. I just bought mine and am happy with it. It’s so cheap that I don’t care how long TiVo is around. I replaced a Roamio which was dreadfully slow with an Edge and the performance is significantly faster.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

dawgfanjeff said:


> I assume I will also need to replace minis with Luxes at $200/ea. Ouch.


Why would you have to replace the minis? I believe the Edge would run Tivo Experience 4, and the minis must run the same. But assuming you haven't already upgraded your minis to TE4, unless there is a current bug preventing it, the minis can be be upgraded (or some people say sidegraded) to TE4. They won't have voice features, but should still be able to play live TV from an Edge tuner, as well as recorded TV.

Edit: Just checked the thread discussing a problem upgrading minis to TE4 in March and that appears to have been fixed, so I think your three minis could be upgraded if you got an Edge to replace the Roamio.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 25, 2004)

CinciDVR said:


> Why would you have to replace the minis? I believe the Edge would run Tivo Experience 4, and the minis must run the same. But assuming you haven't already upgraded your minis to TE4, unless there is a current bug preventing it, the minis can be be upgraded (or some people say sidegraded) to TE4. They won't have voice features, but should still be able to play live TV from an Edge tuner, as well as recorded TV.
> 
> Edit: Just checked the thread discussing a problem upgrading minis to TE4 in March and that appears to have been fixed, so I think your three minis could be upgraded if you got an Edge to replace the Roamio.


Mine currently have 21.10.2.v18-a92-6-a92, which may or may not be current, but does look like TE4.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Well there's your problem - downgrade to TE3 on Roamio and Minis, then use sticks or TV apps instead of the crappy Tivo apps. It's a painful experience to run apps on these boxes.

I have the exact same setup as you (Roamio Plus and 3 Minis) on TE3, no issues whatsoever given these params. TE4 is a dog on these older boxes. 

You've already got the best box Tivo ever made, no need for an expensive Edge upgrade especially given future uncertainties around IPTV etc.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 25, 2004)

Ocresident said:


> Did you receive the promo email from TiVo about the Edge? If so, you can buy the Edge on Amazon for $188 and ask TiVo to price match the annual service for $99/year. I just bought mine and am happy with it. It's so cheap that I don't care how long TiVo is around. I replaced a Roamio which was dreadfully slow with an Edge and the performance is significantly faster.


I don't have that email (and gmail saves everything), but I DO have the promo codes for TiVo Stream (which I am not interested in). Is there another way to accept it?


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm in the same boat as OP (but with a Romaio Pro rather than a Plus), probably going to take advantage of the current Edge sale to get an Edge as a replacement before the Pro dies completely (having both potential hard drive and power supply issues...)

A handful of questions for which I think the answer is yes, but wouldn't being being confirmed:

* I can transfer recordings from the TE3 Roamio to the TE4 Edge, correct?
* I can still use the Roamio without a cable card to watch recordings already on it, and to stream/transfer from the Edge (until the Roamio finally dies), correct?
* I can transfer my 1-passes from the Roamio to the Edge, correct? (I believe one does this on the Tivo Online site?)

TIA!


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 25, 2004)

davidscarter said:


> I'm in the same boat as OP (but with a Romaio Pro rather than a Plus), probably going to take advantage of the current Edge sale to get an Edge as a replacement before the Pro dies completely (having both potential hard drive and power supply issues...)
> 
> A handful of questions for which I think the answer is yes, but wouldn't being being confirmed:
> 
> ...


I have same questions!


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

dawgfanjeff said:


> I have same questions!


I went ahead and ordered an Edge yesterday; so I'll let you know the answers once mine arrives and I get it set up...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been reluctant to answer since I don't have an Edge. But:
Transfer is done through TiVo Online. I can do both programs and your 1P. You can watch without cable card, but there may be nag messages. This also assumes the Roamio still has service. Once you have the Edge done, you can stop the nagging by running Guided Setup on it and answer "install later" for the cable card, but only if it has service.
Link: TiVo Online


----------



## Ocresident (Aug 18, 2015)

The Amazon sale is over but you can still get the Edge direct from TiVo with the promotional pricing. $249 for the box and $99 per year.


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Aug 25, 2004)

Ocresident said:


> The Amazon sale is over but you can still get the Edge direct from TiVo with the promotional pricing. $249 for the box and $99 per year.


Unfortunately, i see $399 and $14.99/mo, following the promo email I got this am (6/29).
edit: JUST applied coupon code for $350 for new box and on yr of svc.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

dawgfanjeff said:


> Unfortunately, i see $399 and $14.99/mo, following the promo email I got this am (6/29).


Did you use the promo code?

Use code GODAD to save up to $300

$150 off TiVo EDGE for cable
Service Plan Savings: $5 off Monthly, $50 off Annual, and $150 off All-In Plan
Free shipping and returns. 30-day money-back guarantee
TiVo Continual Care Program
Offer ends 6/29/21


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

pfiagra said:


> Did you use the promo code?
> 
> Use code GODAD to save up to $300
> 
> ...


When I ordered mine last week, the promo code wouldn't apply; so I had to call Tivo to order at the promo price.


----------



## davidscarter (Sep 28, 2015)

davidscarter said:


> I went ahead and ordered an Edge yesterday; so I'll let you know the answers once mine arrives and I get it set up...


The answers to all three questions are 'yes'. (The transfers have to be initiated on the Tivo Online site.)


----------



## julsssark (Apr 28, 2009)

Six months ago I upgraded my Roamio (TE4) to an Edge and I am happy with the upgrade. The performance of navigating the Tivo menus is much faster. The Mini and Mini VOX both work fine for watching TV/DVR. The Mini will still crash when watching Amazon Prime.

juls


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I have a Roamio Plus also from 2013 running TE4. I only use it for cable tv, very occasionally Netflix. Works fine. Very little lag.

I have a 2nd gen Mini which I never use for apps. Also works perfectly fine. I never have to reboot it. Connected via Moca.

As long as the Roamio doesn’t die, I have no reason to upgrade.


----------

